# Mason Tract Drilling



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

The letter was edited to read "adjacent to the Mason Tract".


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

I also received a response from Mr Wellman as well. A little different but pretty much the same. Except it list a name of the company planning on doing the drilling.


Dear Mr. C
Thank you for your note regarding the application by Savoy Energy for a permit to drill and operate the USA & State South Branch 1-8. his application is currently being reviewed by DEQ staff. Your concerns have been forwarded to DEQ staff who are reviewing the application.

Pending the results of that review however, there may be some
misunderstandings about this application included in your note. 
First, this proposed well is not located on the Mason Tract. It is in
Section 8, 700' east of the boundary of the Mason Tract and ½ mile east of the Au Sable River. Second, the leases for the State and Federal minerals needed to produce this well have already been acquired by Savoy. Thank you for your comments,


Thomas Wellman
Permits and Bonding Unit, Geological and Land Management Division, DEQ
517-241-1530


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

But I'm willing to bet they will proceed with the drilling.

It must fit some type of criteria that allows drilling within a certain amount of distance from a watershed. 

Anyone remember the Pigeon River drilling fiasco? I've seen it since. A maze of gravel roads and well heads everywhere. 

With the price of natural gas on the up-swing, along with the State strapped for coin, it looks like a done deal.
Let's just hope the DEQ monitors the impact and keeps it to a minimum.

I also remember the pipe dreams these companies sold in the early 80's. A good friend of mine had some property near Skidway Lake. He came in one day talking about them finding natural gas on his property. He owned the mineral rights and thought he would strike it rich. Promises of royalties and free gas were part of deal. Well, it wasn't to be. They pumped for years, came on his property several time a week and disturbed his hunting and privacy. All of this was part of the contract. The royalties never materialized since it was structured as a percentage of "after expense profits". They never showed any profits and didn't pay a dime. Now the well head is just another eyesore.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I got the same letter. I'm with Shoeman here, it's probably already a done deal but maybe our letters will make them keep a close eye on it. The lease is done and only the permits from the DEQ are holding the project up.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Geez, I thought these kind of deals that were bad for the environment could only happen under an evil governor like Engler


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

That's why I proposed the letter to the govenor. Let's see her put her money where her mouth is. I emailed and snail mailed her office too. 

The last line for the form asks what you want the govenor to do for you. I put down that I would like her to use her influence with the Dept. of Interior to stop this and to direct the DEQ to not permit the drilling.


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Well, I'd just like to thank everyone here for pitching in to do something about this, especially gunrod and n_o for taking the time to do the leg work, and Jackster1 for bringing it to at least my attention for the first time. 

I just sent out a whole bunch of email, and will be sending out the snail mail too. Like I said before, I also plan to print up copies of each one and get several more signatures. Maybe we can raise an eyebrow somewhere. I don't know, but it sure is worth trying either way.

Thanks guys.

Al


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Got another reply saying I sent it to the worng person...well they ALL are the DEQ, aren't they? 

Don,

I am not the appropriate person at the DEQ to reply to your concerns
cited in you e-mail on this matter. Accordingly, I have forwarded your
e-mail to Harold Fitch, DEQ, Geological and Land Management Division,
Supervisor of Wells for a response. Mr. Fitch will either reply
directly or assign this one of his staff to reply to your concerns.


Steven Kulesia, Program Manager
Pollution Prevention Programs Unit
Pollution Prevention and Compliance Assistance Section
Environmental Science and Services Division
Michigan Department of Environmental Quality
Phone (517) 373-6565
Fax (517) 241-0858
E-mail - [email protected]


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Well somebody ought to be getting the idea anyway. I never even got the courtesy of a response.... rarely do.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Good, I sent one to Mr. Fitch too. If anyone wants his email it was a few posts ago where Don posted all the DEQ emails. Thanks for the addresses Don. 

The letter has also been edited to read near or adjacent to the Mason Tract.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

MEMBER ALERT: OIL/GAS DRILLING PROPOSED ALONG THE SOUTH BRANCH OF THE AU SABLE - YOUR HELP NEEDED ASAP!

Dear Member, 

Please read the attached letter from Anglers of the Au Sable president, Rusty Gates.

This same alert posted on the Anglers' website: www.ausableanglers.org

======================

Message from President Rusty Gates (dated 16 June 2003):
Fellow Members and Friends of the Au Sable:

What is so special about trout fishing here in Northern Michigan? It's the peace and solitude we find on the stream. That is about to change. Below is a scoping document from the National Forest Service to allow an oil/gas exploratory well to be drilled just off the banks of the South Branch, in the George Mason Tract. The silence of a quiet night will be shattered by the sounds of diesel engines pumping product to market. The sound will heard for miles, both up- and downstream from the drilling location. One would be hard pressed to hear the sounds of a whippoorwill at dusk. 

The potential for a brine or chemical spill into a very slow moving surface water system is certainly there. Just adjacent to this drilling site are three creeks, Singer, Sanger, and Sauger Creeks, which are historical beaver floodings. The drilling project as well as production activity threatens to turn a wilderness two-tract road into a widened byway for heavy trucks. This is a very fragile ecosystem. Judging from precedents, if this first well is successful, there will certainly be more to follow. 

The historical significance of the Mason Tract to thousands of recreational users from around the world must be considered. The cost to the cultural and recreational experience must be weighed against the value of the gas. If production is allowed on a marginally profitable resource determination, the damage will be forever lost as a recreational jewel to fly fishers whom for generations have known the South Branch of the Au Sable as "their river."

I'm writing you because it can be stopped. Now. We have only until June 30t--less than two weeks--for a response on this issue to the Forest Service. Take the time to write a letter with your views. Also forward this message to your friends whom care and suggest they do the same. We can have an impact on this critical issue. 

Please act now and write. 

Best Regards,

Rusty Gates
President
Anglers of the Au Sable



Who to Write/Contact to Voice Your Opinion (Deadline 30 June 2003)
MICHAEL J. WEBER
District Ranger
Huron-Manistee National Forests
Email: [email protected]
Mio Ranger Station
Attn: File Code: 1950/2800
401 N. Court Street 
Mio, MI 48647
Telephone 989-826-3252
Fax 989-826-6073 fax
(Mr. Weber is the local man on the scene.) 

HAROLD R. FITCH
Chief, Geological and Land Management Division (GLM)
Michigan Department of Environmental Quality
Email: [email protected]
P.O. Box 30458
Lansing, MI 48909-7756
Phone: (517) 241-1515
Fax: (517) 241-1601
(Mr. Fitch is person responsible for approving drilling and well permits.)

GENERAL OFFICE CONTACT - OFFICE OF COMMUNICATION
Michigan Department of Environmental Quality
Environmental Concerns Department
Email: DEQ-Office of Communication


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

This was on Rusty's fishing report page this morning. We need to start emailing Steven Chester as well. Look below for his email address.

The Mason Tract of the South Branch for over fifty years has been the crown jewel of trout fishing in Michigan. Generations have known this stream for the solitude and quiet setting it has offered from it's gift to the state by George Mason. Well that's in jeopardy at this time, as the National Forest Service has issued a gas lease to drill an exploratory well, approximately one half mile behind the Chapel. The historical significance of this site should not go unnoticed. 

Plans are for a ten thousand foot deep well, complete with a pipeline, brine pit, diesel generators and turning a two track into a graded county road! All this within yards of Singer, Sanger and Sauger creeks....long time beaver floodings. The sounds of this invasion will be heard for miles both upstream and downstream of this facility. The recreational value of the Mason Tract versus the economic value of a gas producing facility must be weighed here. I'm bias....this type of activity does not belong anywhere near our rivers. 

We've peppered the Forest Service with our views. It's time to head to Lansing. It's time to get the attention of the DEQ, which also has to sign off on this project. Demand a full environmental impact assessment before drilling is permitted. The new head of DEQ is Steven Chester and he's a good guy. We need to supply him with enough letters on this issue to get something done. I'm trusting in you folks to get the job done. He can be reached at [email protected]


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

That e-mail is wrong...


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

Ya Don I see that as well. I emailed Rusty to see if he has another address for Steve Chester.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Steve _
> *Well somebody ought to be getting the idea anyway. I never even got the courtesy of a response.... rarely do. *


I bet they were thinking this was going to get through without anyone knowing until it was too late. Now they have to figure out how to respond. Too bad we didn't get wind of this before the lease was given.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

This looks like the guy to email if he's sending all of our emails along to the supervisor who issues the permit. 

Thank you for you e-mail message expressing your concern about a proposed oil and gas exploratory well in Crawford County. 

On May 5, 2003, the Department of Environmental Quality (DEQ) received an application for a permit to drill and operate the proposed USA South Branch 1-8 well from Savoy Energy, L.P. The United States owns the surface and mineral rights of the land on which the proposed drilling site is located, and has leased the mineral rights for oil and gas exploration and production. The role of the DEQ is to assure the environment, natural resources, and public health and safety are adequately protected from harm due to potential drilling and production activities. Staff of the Geological and Land Management Division of the DEQ has done an initial field review. Under the oil and gas regulations, we have until July 18 to make a decision on issuance of a permit. 

We will take your comments into account in our review of this application. I am providing a copy of your note and my reply to our Permits and Bonding Unit and our District Supervisor, for incorporation in our review process. 

Sincerely, 

Harold R. Fitch
Chief, Geological and Land Management Division
Michigan Department of Environmental Quality
Constitution Hall, 525 W. Allegan St.
P.O. Box 30256
Lansing, MI 48909-7756
Phone: 517-241-1548

His email addy is: [email protected]


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Geez, this is the 1st time I looked at this thread. I had no idea what it was referring to. Im not much of a Trout fisherman but I do very much enjoy the Northern rivers and the outdoors. E-mails sent and thanks for the heads up!


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

steve chester email address

[email protected]


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Got another reply today...

"Mr. M********, Thank you for your e-mail concerning oil and gas
exploratory drilling in Crawford County. I have forwarded your note on
to Mr. Thomas Wellman of our Geological and Land Management Division -
Technical Services Section for review and follow-up. 

Steve Holmi, P.E.
Pollution Prevention & Technical Assistance Section
Environmental Science and Services Division
517-373-1323


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Another follow up reply recieved today...

"Dear Don,
As a follow-up to my previous note to you here is some additional
information

On May 5, 2003, the Department of Environmental Quality (DEQ) received
an application for a permit to drill and operate the proposed USA South
Branch 1-8 well from Savoy Energy, L.P. The United States owns the
surface and mineral rights of the land on which the proposed drilling
site is located, and has leased the mineral rights for oil and gas
exploration and production. The proposed well site is not actually
located on the 'Mason Tract' but is 700 feet east of it. The role of
the DEQ is to assure the environment, natural resources, and public
health and safety are adequately protected from harm due to potential
drilling and production activities. Staff of the Geological and Land
Management Division of the DEQ has done an initial field review. Under
the oil and gas regulations, we have until July 18 to make a decision 
on
issuance of a permit. 

Sincerely,

Thomas Wellman
Permits and Bonding Unit, Geological and Land Management Division, DEQ
517-241-1530"


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Another E-mail Contact...The Bureau of Land Management for the Department of Interior
[email protected]. 

Here's a copy and paste Letter:

To Whom It May Concern at The Bureau of Land:

I am writing to you concerning the proposed drilling in the Mason Tract of land 1/2 Mile from the South Branch of the AuSable River and 700 feet from the Lands of the Mason Tract [Crawford County (Sections 7 & 8, T25N, R1W)]. 

While I understand the need to establish new resources for oil and gases is necessary to support everyday life, the risks to the land and waters in the area are too great. The AuSable River is known world wide as a Blue Ribbon Trout stream. Furthermore, the AuSable River and its surrounding lands provide many people with other recreational activities such as canoeing, camping, hiking and wildlife viewing. The placement of drilling equipment will not only mar this great land but place it in danger of being destroyed by an oil or gas spill. Should a spill occur, this will in turn destroy the economy of an area that supports itself from the tourists that enjoy this pristine natural resource. Not to mention many people enjoy the Peace and Solitude of the River and the Mason Tract Land and the noise ffrom the well would pollute the peaceful setting.

I feel that any drilling for oil or gases in this area would create an unnecessary danger to the Mason Tract and the Au Sable River. Therefore I am against any leases that would allow drilling on these lands.

Sincerely,

Your Name Here
Your Email Address Here


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

ANother Reply...

Dear Don:

Thank you for your letter to Mr. Steven Chester regarding a proposed
drilling application in Section 8 of South Branch Township, Crawford
County. Director Chester forwarded your letter to me for reply.

On May 5, 2003, the Michigan Department of Environmental Quality (MDEQ)
received an application for a permit to drill and operate the proposed
USA South Branch 1-8 Well from Savoy Energy, L.P. The United States
owns the surface and mineral rights of the land where the proposed
drilling site is located, and has leased the mineral rights for oil and
gas exploration and production. The well is proposed to be
directionally drilled to a bottom hole location approximately 1000 feet
west of the surface location.

This application has drawn some attention due to its proximity to the
Mason Tract. The Mason Tract originally comprised approximately 1,500
acres of land along the corridor of the south branch of the Au Sable
River, conveyed to the State of Michigan in 1955 by the late George W.
Mason. This property is held in reserve to provide an area where the
public can enjoy an undeveloped natural environment and recreational
experience. To provide a wider protective fringe additional property
was acquired, which has increased the size of the tract to 
approximately
3,000 acres. While the proposed well site is actually 800 feet east of
the eastern boundary of the Mason Tract and one half mile east of the 
Au
Sable River, a number of citizens have expressed concern that there
could be impacts associated with the drilling and production of the
well.

The role of the MDEQ is to assure the environment, natural resources,
and public health and safety are adequately protected from harm due to
potential drilling and production activities. Staff of the MDEQ's
Geological and Land Management Division has performed an initial field
review and will be conducting an additional review with representatives
of the United States Forest Service and the Michigan Department of
Natural Resources. They will evaluate the permit application and
consider possible impacts from noise and odors and whether there are
feasible alternative locations for the well and/or production facility. 


The MDEQ must follow the administrative procedures required by law in
evaluating the permit application. The procedures require an 
assessment
of the potential impact to the state's natural resources. After 
review,
if the MDEQ determines the application is deficient, it may request
additional information from the applicant prior to deciding to issue or
deny the permit. 

We appreciate your interest and the fact that you have taken the time
to write to express your views. Your comments will be considered as we
continue to review this matter.

Sincerely,


Thomas Wellman
Permits and Bonding Unit, Geological and Land Management Division, DEQ
517-241-1530


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Feds affirm decision to allow gas drilling near Mason Tract

http://www.detnews.com/2005/metro/0505/07/metro-174078.htm

TRAVERSE CITY -- Federal regulators have upheld a decision to allow drilling for natural gas beneath the Mason Tract, an undisturbed section of forest in northern Michigan near the AuSable River.

The regional office of the U.S. Forest Service in Milwaukee this week rejected appeals by conservation groups and individual citizens. The agency said Leanne Marten, supervisor of the Huron-Manistee National Forest, had acted properly when approving the drilling project in February. 

"They found that our assessment and decision was based on the best science and the applicable laws and regulations," Ken Arbogast, spokesman for the Huron-Manistee, said Friday. 

Unless a lawsuit is filed, one hurdle remains before exploration can begin: approval by the U.S. Bureau of Land Management, which analyzes what will be done underground. The Forest Service focused on how the project would affect surface land. 

The Mason Tract is a 5,300-acre stretch of forest near Grayling in Crawford County. It is named for auto executive George Mason, who donated the original 1,200 acres to the state upon his death in 1954 and asked that it be maintained as wilderness. 

The federal government owns the rights to subsurface minerals, which it leased to Savoy Energy of Traverse City in the 1990s. Savoy plans to drill underneath the Mason Tract at an angle from a location on federal land. 

The exploratory well would be about three-tenths of a mile from the tract and six-tenths of a mile from the AuSable, a beloved trout stream. If gas were found, the company would install a pipeline and production facility 1.9 miles from the tract and 2.3 miles from the river. 

Marten said in February that mineral development is among the approved uses of national forest land, and that Savoy altered its original plan to meet environmental concerns and reduce noise. Crawford County hasn't suffered from the 280 oil and gas wells already there, she said. 

In their appeals, critics contended Marten failed to respond adequately to public comments, didn't try hard enough to find other places to drill and relied on bad information. 

Anne Woiwode, state director of the Sierra Club, said Friday the Forest Service's rejection of the appeals was "very troubling." 

"They had an opportunity to consider and choose alternatives that would have been less harmful to the environment," Woiwode said. "Instead, they appear to be pigheadedly going ahead with a bad decision." 

Savoy Energy declined comment. 

Before signing off on the project, the BLM would have to make a finding of no significant environmental impact. 

But the BLM review will build on what other agencies have done instead of starting over, said Steve Bolz, acting supervisory mineral specialist with the agency's Milwaukee office. The environmental issues were analyzed at length by the Forest Service and during the earlier mineral leasing process, he said. 

"There's no reason to reinvent the wheel," Bolz said. "It's been looked at twice."


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Drilling decision expected
TC Company wants access to Mason Tract 

GRAYLING - The deadline is Thursday for the federal government to respond to a lawsuit that seeks to halt natural gas drilling near the Mason Tract along the Au Sable River. The lawsuit was filed by Anglers of the Au Sable, the Mackinac Chapter of the Sierra Club and Tim Mason, grandson of the man who donated the land to the state.

http://www.record-eagle.com/2005/sep/11mason.htm


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Federal judge blocks the clearing of land in preparation for drilling

http://www.record-eagle.com/2005/dec/08drill.htm
John Flesher The Associated Press December 8, 2005

TRAVERSE CITY - A federal judge Wednesday blocked an energy company from clearing land in preparation for drilling a hotly contested natural gas well in a northern Michigan forest.
Judge David M. Lawson of U.S. District Court in Bay City issued an order halting Savoy Energy LP from cutting timber, building a road and taking other steps to get the project under way in the Huron-Manistee National Forest east of Grayling.
The order will remain in effect while the court hears a lawsuit against the drilling filed in June by the Michigan chapter of the Sierra Club and Anglers of the Au Sable, a sport fishing group. No trial date has been set.
The U.S. Forest Service granted Savoy Energy, based in Traverse City, a permit in February to drill the exploratory well near the south branch of the Au Sable River, one of the state's most treasured trout streams. The U.S. Bureau of Land Management approved the project in August.
The proposed wellhead would be about three-tenths of a mile from the Mason Tract, a 5,300-acre wilderness area. The river is less than a mile from the proposed drilling site.
Although the tract is state property, the federal government owns rights to minerals beneath it and leased production rights to Savoy. The company plans to locate its wellhead on adjacent federal land and drill underneath the Mason Tract at an angle.
If the well is productive, the company plans to install a pipeline and production facility.
The environmental groups said Savoy had given notice it intended to begin bulldozing a 3.5-acre site this week for a drilling platform and access road.
The drilling preparations "would set back old growth conditions on the site 150 to 500 years, causing irreparable harm," the groups said. Their lawsuit accuses the federal agencies of failing to consider less damaging sites for the exploration.
"If the land is already cleared by the time the judge has decided (the case), the damage has already been done," said Marvin Roberson, a Sierra Club forest specialist. "There's no reason to be clearing for a drilling platform before you know you have permission to drill."
Savoy Energy declined comment.
The U.S. Department of Justice is representing the federal agencies. Spokesman Cynthia Magnuson said the department had not decided whether to file an emergency appeal of Lawson's order with the 6th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals in Cincinnati.
Leanne Marten, supervisor of the Huron-Manistee, said when approving the company's permit application that the project wouldn't significantly harm the environment and the company would be required to keep noise to a minimum.


----------

